# FM4: Missing my 250 TR!!!!



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, so I've just played FM4 for the first time in about a month. I decided to take the 250 Testa Rossa for a blast, and it's not in my garage! I know I had it, as I did a cool design, and even tried selling it for a profit. I've checked my Garage, the Auction House, everywhere! It's nowhere to be found.

So, I'm now a car down, and also 8,000,000cr! 

Has anything like this ever happened to anyone else?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Found out the problem with this.... It appears that if you leave a car in the AH for more than 30days, they delete it from the server and you lose it!


----------

